# Apple Design



## pat270881 (13. Sep 2006)

hallo,

ich habe eine java application mit verschiedenen forms und dialogs wobei dort wieder verschiedene elemente wie buttons, listboxes, etc. vorhanden sind. kann man das in java realiseren, dass diese fenster und elemente das design, das apple verwendet, annehmen?

mfg


----------



## Gast (13. Sep 2006)

nö, ausser vielleicht mit nem extra look and feel.

Aber der Aqualook gehört Apple und den gibt es nur im apple-jdk.


----------



## Xandro (13. Sep 2006)

Also ich benutze das Liquid Look&Feel und ich glaube,
dass dieses die Oberfläche von Apple abgekupfert hat.
Jedenfalls sieht mein iTunes fast genauso aus wie meine Programme.


----------



## thE_29 (13. Sep 2006)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=26984&start=0 hier wird dir geholfen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (13. Sep 2006)

the 29 es gibt auch leute die tatsächlich mac os benutzen, und dann sieht es sicher kacke aus wenn des programm n java L&F hat...


----------



## thE_29 (13. Sep 2006)

Muss ich deine Antwort jetzt verstehen?


----------

